# '94 Sentra SE-R and Auto-X Set-Up, Please Help



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

So I'm planning on buying a '94 Nissan Sentra SE-R tomorrow, and I have some questions. I want to set the car up for auto-crossing, and general fun but not like a dedicated auto-x car or anything. I still want to be able to transport myself in the thing without the ride being way too harsh and the tires wearing out excessively... and so on. And I'm on a budget. I've found a webpage in which they explain how their car was set up for auto-x, and I'd like to set mine up exactly the same. Check it out (the following dialogue will make much more sense after reading this short article...): http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/secrets.html

My plans: roll on the stock 14" alloys with some yet-to-be-decided high-performance tires. Stick with the stock anti-roll bars as they describe. Suspension: they opted for a fairly simply swap of the strut cartridges and left it at that. Is that really good enough? Will the Sentra really not need to be lowered and given stiffer spring and different struts? I don't care one bit about lowering the car to make it look "cool" since the car is already downright fugly, and I don't really care to drop a ton of cash on this project, but I do want a car that will deliver the performance I'm looking for. After that, they stuck in some better brake pads.... I'll probably skip this iniatially at least unless ya'll really recommend it. Next up, all the talk about camber and toe-in, toe-out, and wheel offset, I haven't the slightest clue what to make of it all. Like I said, I don't want the tires wearing out too quickly, but beyond that, I'm not sure what any of that other stuff would do. A little help? Lastly, the exaust. I'll probably emulate what they did... sounds fairly inexpensive.

Basically, I'm looking for opinions. Will the above set-up make the car significantly better? Is there anything else I should do that was not suggested on the webpage? Likewise, are any of their suggestions not really necessary for what I'm looking to accomplish? And anything else you feel might be applicable...

Thank you for reading!
-David
[email protected]


----------



## calichaz (Oct 22, 2003)

single biggest bang for youre buck for auto-x will be to throw some GC's with KYB AGX's on it, get a standard alingment and go throw it around some corners


----------

